# Urgent!! Need Rescue Help in Fort Worth TX area!!



## maltmomma

I don't post here often but I know there are a lot of Maltese rescuers at heart here. There is a 5# female Maltese that needs to be rescued from the Fort Worth Animal Control. They have given her a 24 hour reprieve and if she is not pulled, they will put her down. The AMA rescue will take her in but we just need help with rescuing her and helping to transport her half way to Norman, OK. I can't go get her because I don't have anyone to watch my mom or I would. Please, please, please, I implore you all, can someone help pull this baby? Her back end is shaved because she had a wound with maggots in it.  This just breaks my heart. Thank you to anyone that can help.

Denise Hunter


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh the poor baby , that breaks my heart. i hope there is someone around that can help.


----------



## michellerobison

Look at that little sweetie... I hope someone can rescue her. IF there's anyone who will take her in Ohio ,Michigan or Indiana,I could help w/ transport.


----------



## bailey02

I am in Houston,Tx and willing to help But there is no way I can make it within 24hrs


----------



## mfa

Denise, i'm so glad you posted here! poor sweet baby, i wish i was closer!!


----------



## plenty pets 20

We have a foster home for her in Norman, Okla. , If anyone is close to Fort Worth and can pull her and get her to a vet that will board her for a day or two and take care of her medical needs that would be so helpful. 
She is not getting her medical needs taken care of other then the maggots removed. :w00t: If anyone knows anyone in that are that is willing to just pull her and get her to Denise's vet?? or a vet that will board. Thanks, Edie


----------



## Snowbody

OMG - look at that sweet face of hers. I really wish I didn't live across the country. That poor baby doesn't deserve to die. I'm praying so hard that someone in Texas can at least get her out and follow Edie's suggestion. rayer:


----------



## maltmomma

Thank you all! We have someone that lives not too far from FW that will pull her in the morning and get her vetted and to OK, that is if she doesn't decide to foster her herself.  This baby gets another chance. Thanks again y'all.


----------



## Snowbody

maltmomma said:


> Thank you all! We have someone that lives not too far from FW that will pull her in the morning and get her vetted and to OK, that is if she doesn't decide to foster her herself.  This baby gets another chance. Thanks again y'all.


No Denise, thank YOU so much for doing this and bringing it to our attention. And please thank the person you found...a true angel. I just keep thinking that Tyler is about that weight and trying to picture him in a predicament like that and with maggots just makes me bawl. :crying:


----------



## bailey02

Oh such great news  i felt so helpless being in texas yet still so far to not beable to make it there in time


----------



## Bailey&Me

Wonderful news...I'm so glad she's going to get out of there! Could you please update us when she's in her new foster home?


----------



## mfa

maltmomma said:


> Thank you all! We have someone that lives not too far from FW that will pull her in the morning and get her vetted and to OK, that is if she doesn't decide to foster her herself.  This baby gets another chance. Thanks again y'all.



YAY!!! :aktion033: oh, i'm so glad you found someone!! *deep breath*
sooo glad she's getting picked up in the morning!!
what is this sweet baby's name?
Denise, can you please keep us updated?
thank you!!


----------



## Ladysmom

Great news!


----------



## Sandcastles

That is one of the most grievous sights I have ever seen. It confirms why I love fluffs SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo much more than humans.

Thank G-d that she is going to be able to find a family that will care for her and love her, as she should be.

G-d that breaks my heart to see her in that condition.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thanks for finding help for her Denise. I know you have your hands full at home and still find the time to help our rescue's. Your the best.


----------



## KAG

Oh wow. God bless that little girl and all who are involved. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Starsmom

If the p/u arrangement falls through I know Brit (Cosy) is in that area - you could PM her to see if she would be a stand-by just in case.

Poor baby, looks like she's the sweetest thing - makes me :smcry:, and I want a fluff again so bad.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I work about an hour away from Fort Worth, but could sneak away for awhile if I'm needed.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Any news on this baby? I am ready to go, if needed.


----------



## mfa

update: 
just saw on Denise's fb that her friend is on her way to pick up this little darling!!:wub: YAY!!


----------



## Madison's Mom

Great news!


----------



## Maltbabe

*This really broke my heart*

OMG I wish I was closer! poor, poor baby I pray she finds someone that will love her FOREVER :innocent::innocent::innocent:

My heart just aches! all of this MUST be stopped!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## cyndrae

Bless everyone who works for our lost fluffs. I can't believe anyone could hurt these beautiful creatures.


----------



## maltmomma

bailey02 said:


> Oh such great news  i felt so helpless being in texas yet still so far to not beable to make it there in time


Becky, Texas is a BIG state! Thank you though.  I hope you can make it to the specialty next year since you live in Texas.


----------



## maltmomma

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for finding help for her Denise. I know you have your hands full at home and still find the time to help our rescue's. Your the best.


Edie, I really didn't do anything. I feel like my hands are tied most of the time. The amazing thing is that so many people from all over stepped up to help or showed their concern. Isn't the internet an amazing thing? 
Hugs,
Denise


----------



## maltmomma

mfa said:


> YAY!!! :aktion033: oh, i'm so glad you found someone!! *deep breath*
> sooo glad she's getting picked up in the morning!!
> what is this sweet baby's name?
> Denise, can you please keep us updated?
> thank you!!


Florence, THANK YOU!! It was your idea to post my plea here. We are calling her Ginger after the woman at the Animal Control who gave her the reprieve from death row. Ginger (the woman) had taken this baby into the room to put her down and they were ready to give her the shot when she saw the wound and maggots. She cleaned the wound up and said she just couldn't do it. Don't you know how hard her job must be? She wanted this baby to have a 2nd chance and so she contacted AMA rescue. And this baby IS getting a 2nd chance!! Yea! We will keep you all updated.


----------



## maltmomma

Starsmom said:


> If the p/u arrangement falls through I know Brit (Cosy) is in that area - you could PM her to see if she would be a stand-by just in case.
> 
> Poor baby, looks like she's the sweetest thing - makes me :smcry:, and I want a fluff again so bad.


Thank you Marsha, I will keep that in mind for future fluffs that need to be saved. :thumbsup:


----------



## maltmomma

Madison's Mom said:


> I work about an hour away from Fort Worth, but could sneak away for awhile if I'm needed.


That is good to know!! I will keep that in mind if we need rescue help again. You all are the greatest! Love the picture of Madison in the bluebonnets. I have a few of my fluffs in the bluebonnets too.


----------



## Snowbody

maltmomma said:


> Florence, THANK YOU!! It was your idea to post my plea here. We are calling her Ginger after the woman at the Animal Control who gave her the reprieve from death row. Ginger (the woman) had taken this baby into the room to put her down and they were ready to give her the shot when she saw the wound and maggots. She cleaned the wound up and said she just couldn't do it. Don't you know how hard her job must be? She wanted this baby to have a 2nd chance and so she contacted AMA rescue. And this baby IS getting a 2nd chance!! Yea! We will keep you all updated.


OMG - Denise - that brought tears to my eyes. She came so close to losing her life and for no reason other than what humans did to her.:smcry: I love that you named her for her guardian angel at animal control. She's a very brave woman for staying with her convictions despite her job. So let us know how Ginger does. So glad there's a happy ending.


----------



## Johita

maltmomma said:


> Florence, THANK YOU!! It was your idea to post my plea here. We are calling her Ginger after the woman at the Animal Control who gave her the reprieve from death row. Ginger (the woman) had taken this baby into the room to put her down and they were ready to give her the shot when she saw the wound and maggots. She cleaned the wound up and said she just couldn't do it. Don't you know how hard her job must be? She wanted this baby to have a 2nd chance and so she contacted AMA rescue. And this baby IS getting a 2nd chance!! Yea! We will keep you all updated.


Oh my! What a lucky little girl. She is so blessed to have been given a second chance. I hope everything turns out all right for her.


----------



## fleurdelys

Poor baby:smcry: I am so relieved to read she gets a second change.
I am so sad that she went through that. It is so heartbreaking :shocked:


----------



## Starsmom

maltmomma said:


> Florence, THANK YOU!! It was your idea to post my plea here. We are calling her Ginger after the woman at the Animal Control who gave her the reprieve from death row. Ginger (the woman) had taken this baby into the room to put her down and they were ready to give her the shot when she saw the wound and maggots. She cleaned the wound up and said she just couldn't do it. Don't you know how hard her job must be? She wanted this baby to have a 2nd chance and so she contacted AMA rescue. And this baby IS getting a 2nd chance!! Yea! We will keep you all updgated.


Other then Ginger







the lady at the animal control, what some may not realize is as gross as the maggots appear on the surface they actually will have contributed to the healing of the wound. The maggots only consume dead tissue which promotes healing. I'm sure she will be receiving a large dose of antibiotics. 

Everyone here at SM will want to follow Ginger's progress. I do hope updates, and pictures will be posted soon.

It's fluffies like Ginger that your votes in the Shelter Challenge would be helping - but for some unknown reason to me we cannot muster enough votes to get a weekly award of $1000. Please tell everyone you know about this story/rescue, the AMA rescue, and the Challenge.


----------



## mfa

maltmomma said:


> Florence, THANK YOU!! It was your idea to post my plea here. We are calling her Ginger after the woman at the Animal Control who gave her the reprieve from death row. Ginger (the woman) had taken this baby into the room to put her down and they were ready to give her the shot when she saw the wound and maggots. She cleaned the wound up and said she just couldn't do it. Don't you know how hard her job must be? She wanted this baby to have a 2nd chance and so she contacted AMA rescue. And this baby IS getting a 2nd chance!! Yea! We will keep you all updated.


omg, she came so close:smcry::smcry:its so scary to think about!! 
Thank God for Ginger!! i will keep this precious little girl in my prayers.
thanks so much for updating us!! hugs:grouphug:


----------



## Cosy

My daughter called yesterday about little Ginger but evidently she was spoken for by then. They didn't return her calls. I'm so glad someone got her out.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thank god ginger is getting another chance . please keep us posted.


----------



## maltmomma

Here is an update on Ginger!
"Ginger saw the vet today. Good news is she is heartworm negative, and her bloodwork all looked good -- heart and lungs are good also. Bad news: she is not eating well and will not eat at all except by hand. She will need a dental, and the vet thinks she is blind. The vet says that if she has vision, it is very limited. :O ( It looks like she will be headed to me on Saturday. I will know for sure tomorrow. Mary (the lady who pulled her from the shelter today and took her to the vet) said that she is VERY sweet. And she sleeps -- a lot. Poor girl. I am actually encouraging Mary to bring her to me. She has had her share of special needs kids. Her last rescue, Angel Baby, was blind. I have also had a blind dog, and I think we will do just fine. I will keep you all posted."
I will post any new pictures I get. Thanks again y'all.


----------



## michellerobison

mfa said:


> omg, she came so close:smcry::smcry:its so scary to think about!!
> Thank God for Ginger!! i will keep this precious little girl in my prayers.
> thanks so much for updating us!! hugs:grouphug:


 
OMG I'm crying as I read this. she came so close to being PTS,all I can say is OMG. How can they give her such a short time.... How long was she there?
It's killing me seeing how close she came to being PTS.

Is she really out of there?


----------



## maltmomma

She was found wandering the streets on October 20th and her time was literally up. No one came to claim her. Ginger, the woman at the pound, had a soft spot for her and just couldn't put her to sleep. She contacted AMA rescue and we were able to get her out of there. I will try and get more information today and let you know. Maybe some pictures if Mary has taken any.


----------



## Snowbody

Denise - I'm so relieved. Thank you so very much. Can't wait to see her and hope some of her medical issues will be taken care of with care given to her. Poor thing on the streets that way. :bysmilie: Is there any way we can send our thanks to human Ginger for doing what she did? A name and address we could send a card to so she knows how much we appreciate her?


----------



## mfa

maltmomma said:


> Here is an update on Ginger!
> "Ginger saw the vet today. Good news is she is heartworm negative, and her bloodwork all looked good -- heart and lungs are good also. Bad news: she is not eating well and will not eat at all except by hand. She will need a dental, and the vet thinks she is blind. The vet says that if she has vision, it is very limited. :O ( It looks like she will be headed to me on Saturday. I will know for sure tomorrow. Mary (the lady who pulled her from the shelter today and took her to the vet) said that she is VERY sweet. And she sleeps -- a lot. Poor girl. I am actually encouraging Mary to bring her to me. She has had her share of special needs kids. Her last rescue, Angel Baby, was blind. I have also had a blind dog, and I think we will do just fine. I will keep you all posted."
> I will post any new pictures I get. Thanks again y'all.


oh, sweet little baby seems to have been through a lot, i cant image her being by herself like that in the streets, really breaks my heart!!:smcry:
so glad her heart and lungs are good, hopefully she can start eating on her own soon. Thanks so much for the update, Denise. hugs.




Snowbody said:


> Denise - I'm so relieved. Thank you so very much. Can't wait to see her and hope some of her medical issues will be taken care of with care given to her. Poor thing on the streets that way. :bysmilie: Is there any way we can send our thanks to human Ginger for doing what she did? A name and address we could send a card to so she knows how much we appreciate her?


Sue, what a nice idea to send human Ginger a card, hope we can do that.


----------



## michellerobison

OMG yes,we all would want to send her a card of extreme thanks! I worked at an animal shelter for 3 years and I can tell you how hard it was to watch animls being PTS. It haunts me to this day.
Before I started volunteering, then working,they euthanized many more. I took a lot of time to call rescues,follow up on the wish lists and put out lots of pictures,do transport. I took many home to foster,to give them more time and to make room for others.

I can't imagine being the one who has to do the "deed".
I couldn't bring myself to get certified in euthanasia,but it was my job to hold and comfort during PTS...
I still cry,even now 13 years later.
If we can send her a big thank you,let's do it.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Just a quick update that someone asked for on another post I read.
Ginger is now in a foster home in Texas. Not sure if she is staying there or going to Oklahoma today. She has been to the vet and will need further testing to see if she is actually blind and if it can be helped at all. 
Hopefully we will know more on her heath by next week and who will be her long term foster. I say long term, because it is harder to place a blind dog. So keep those votes coming.


----------



## mfa

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just a quick update that someone asked for on another post I read.
> Ginger is now in a foster home in Texas. Not sure if she is staying there or going to Oklahoma today. She has been to the vet and will need further testing to see if she is actually blind and if it can be helped at all.
> Hopefully we will know more on her heath by next week and who will be her long term foster. I say long term, because it is harder to place a blind dog. So keep those votes coming.



Edie, thanks for the update! keeping precious Ginger in my prayers.:heart:


----------



## maltmomma

Here's an update on the little baby that was in the Fort Worth pound. The lady that pulled her, Mary, decided to keep her! Mary and her husband Joe have huge hearts and they love the special needs babies. Here's what she posted about Ginger, now known as Maggie Mae.

"She is doing sooo well! Have an appt. Dec. 9 w/Eye Dr. She's eating good, sleeps well, and wags her little tail real fast! She seems to be struggling to adjust to her blindness, really think it's a new thing to her?"

So when I hear how their ophthalmology appointment went, I'll let you all know.


----------



## Starsmom

How wonderful is that?!! Ginger/Maggie Mae was moments from deaths door one day and now has a forever home. What truly generous, and kind people. Please give them a huge THANK YOU!


----------



## fleurdelys

I am so happy for the little darling :wub:


----------



## joanastancu

:chili::chili::chili:I am happy that everything is fine now.Thank God for wonderful people like Mary and John!Please keep us updated on Maggie Mae!


----------



## Snowbody

:Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::happy: Yea for Maggie Mae. Wow what a perfect scenario. I hope her new mom lets us see update photos and lets us know how she does.


----------



## mfa

*wow, that is soooo wonderful!! * :chili::chili::chili:
so glad precious Maggie Mae has a loving forever home, she really deserves it!! looking forward to updates on this sweet baby!!:wub:


----------



## njdrake

That's wonderful news. What a great couple to take her in and it sounds like they have already feel in love with Maggie Mae. I hope everything goes well with her vet appointment and we get more great updates.


----------



## michellerobison

That's the best news I've gotten all week! Happy dance!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## cyndrae

Ahhhh how sweet. That is such great news.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

that makes me soo happy !! thank u mary for giving ginger now maggie mae a furever home , will look forward to updates n pics , and a huge thank u to everyone involved i saving this lil girl!


----------



## maltmomma

Snowbody said:


> Denise - I'm so relieved. Thank you so very much. Can't wait to see her and hope some of her medical issues will be taken care of with care given to her. Poor thing on the streets that way. :bysmilie: Is there any way we can send our thanks to human Ginger for doing what she did? A name and address we could send a card to so she knows how much we appreciate her?


Susan, Michelle and anyone else I may have missed. I am sorry I didn't see this post, but thank you Florence for bringing it to my attention! What a wonderful group you all are. How thankless the job must be that Ginger does. I am sure she would say a lick on the hand, a wag of the tail is all the thanks she needs but it feels good to be acknowledged in your job.:thumbsup: Here's the address.
Ginger Leach
c/o Fort Worth Animal Care & Control
4900 Martin St.
Fort Worth, TX 76119-5200

Thank you for supporting the AMA Rescue and any Maltese or Animal rescue out there!!! :aktion033: 

P.S. I got some pictures from Mary today of little Maggie Mae and I am awaiting a response back from her if I can share them.


----------



## Snowbody

Denise - thanks so much. Am sending a card right away The thanks go to all of you in rescue who give these sweet angels a furever future.:wub:


----------



## mfa

Denise, thank you for Ginger's address, i will send a card. :Flowers 2:
and a big thank you to you and Mary!!:grouphug:


----------



## maltmomma

Here are the pics of Mary and Maggie Mae and Mary's other furbabies.


----------



## mss

What sweet pictures of her and her wonderful new family. :wub:


----------



## njdrake

What wonderful pictures! I'm so happy for Maggie Mae.


----------



## Snowbody

Awwww - wonderful. Talk about happiness.:wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy

Bless her little soul. How wonderful of Mary. I'm sure Maggie Mae will blossom with her.


----------



## princessre

Just awesome!!!!! This is so wonderful.


----------



## mfa

awww, Maggie Mae looks so cute in the little red sweater!!:heart:
sooo great to see her in her new home with her new mom!!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Aww I love those piccies ,looks like my house,lots of fluffs.


----------



## maltmomma

An update on little Maggie. She is adored by her new mom and dad. They took her on vacation to Luckenbach, TX. (now I'll be singing the song all day LOL) They said she is a good little traveler. They also took her to a veterinary ophthalmologist and she is blind. I am not sure if it is cataracts or PRA. Mary and Joe are the best home for her. They had adopted a blind AMA rescue that we pulled from a kill shelter, Angel Baby, so they know how to make life good for a blind baby. Thank you all so much, especially Florence, for your help with this baby.


----------



## Snowbody

maltmomma said:


> An update on little Maggie. She is adored by her new mom and dad. They took her on vacation to Luckenbach, TX. (now I'll be singing the song all day LOL) They said she is a good little traveler. They also took her to a veterinary ophthalmologist and she is blind. I am not sure if it is cataracts or PRA. Mary and Joe are the best home for her. They had adopted a blind AMA rescue that we pulled from a kill shelter, Angel Baby, so they know how to make life good for a blind baby. Thank you all so much, especially Florence, for your help with this baby.


Denise - thank you sooooo much for the update. I'm so happy that little Maggie is finally living the good life and has a fabulous mom and dad. :wub::wub: I would love to see a picture of her now that she's getting care. I looked at that first post on this thread and am so thankful that she was saved. I'm sorry that she's blind but it seems like she's got just the right parents to help her be happy. :chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Thanks so much for the update. I still had her little raw bum pictures in my head until the ones of her w/ her family replaced them. I can't wait to see more piccies of her as she blossoms in love!


----------



## Ladysmom

Snowbody said:


> Denise - thank you sooooo much for the update. I'm so happy that little Maggie is finally living the good life and has a fabulous mom and dad. :wub::wub: I would love to see a picture of her now that she's getting care. I looked at that first post on this thread and am so thankful that she was saved. I'm sorry that she's blind but it seems like she's got just the right parents to help her be happy. :chili:


Thank you so much for the update, Denise! Sounds like a match made in heaven. :wub:


----------



## The A Team

I don't recall seeing this thread back in November (lots going on in my life at that time)....but what a heart warming story. Such a wonderful happy ending after a terrible ordeal. :aktion033:

Bravo to everyone involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## maltmomma

*some new Maggie pictures*

Here are some new pictures of Maggie and her mom, Mary.


----------



## Snowbody

maltmomma said:


> Here are some new pictures of Maggie and her mom, Mary.
> 
> View attachment 93275
> 
> 
> View attachment 93276
> 
> 
> View attachment 93277


THANK YOU:chili::chili: so much for the new pictures. My, she looks totally adorable. Look at her in that sweater. What a difference from the first post pic. :thumbsup: Miraculous. If only she could see but I know that her wonderful parents will make her life rich and loving. :wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh what fabulous pictures! She looks so happy.


----------



## The A Team

I agree, Maggie looks so happy and healthy! ....and cute in her sweater :wub:

It's hard to imagine her about to be "put down" only a few months ago.....her guardian angels were watching over her for sure. :aktion033:


----------

